# Need help identifying this stove



## stovequestioner (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello! I recently purchased a home and in the basement it had a disconnected stove. I believe it's a coal stove, but that's just a guess. Below are two pictures, one of the stove and one of the tag. It seems to be made by Agricola Furnace Company. I was wondering if anyone had any info on this unit, and what value it may have? The home has an oil stove that I'm keeping and would like to sell this one if it's worth anything. Thanks in advance for any help!

Picture of Stove (Sorry for the tilted picture)
Picture of tag
Inside top door
Inside bottom door

EDIT: Added more pictures


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2012)

its actually quite pretty  though dated i suspect its from the 60's - 70's or earlier possibly much earlier. i googled the company and it seems there are several lawsuits mentioned i didnt delve into them but you can find them easily. certainly not new technology by any means. honestly as a functioning unit i have no clue as to its worth as a conversation piece for someone who is a collector of old stoves in this kind of shape it may be worth somthing. wish i could help ya more but i simply do not know anytning other than the little bit i found googling


----------



## David Tackett (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to live near Gadsden.  Neat looking stove


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. I think it's a cabinet stove from the art deco era and would guess it to be from the 20's or 30's. Can you show us a shot of the interior of the firebox? Does it have shaker grates at the bottom?


----------



## stovequestioner (Dec 11, 2012)

When I get home tonight I will update this thread with pictures from inside. I'm also going to scour it a little more to see if there are any other identifying marks.


----------



## stovequestioner (Dec 11, 2012)

Here are additional pics, also updated original post with these.

Inside top door
Inside bottom door


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2012)

I would have guessed it is a coal stove if the crank handle on the lower door connected to a riddling grate. But I don't see this with the door open.


----------



## stovequestioner (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm, I thought the top bin was for coal burning, and the bottom was to catch ashes. But admittedly, I have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.   Another reason why I'm here.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

You're correct. It is hard to tell from the pictures exactly what the tool on the top of the stove does or where it engages. The bottom front vent appears to have a triangle shaped socket. What does that do?


----------



## Dune (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely art deco era like Be-Green said and definitely coal. (it is nearly identical in design to the coal stove I grew up with, though ours was made in Europe) The hopper looks pretty good considering it's age. Not saying I would use the stove, but it may well have some value to the right interior decorator (not saying it isn't a viable stove either, but due to the poisonous nature of coal fumes I would want it to be rebuilt before using, unless it was abundantly clear that it was in safe condition.

Sorry, no idea on value.


----------



## Bagricola (Dec 26, 2014)

stovequestioner said:


> Hello! I recently purchased a home and in the basement it had a disconnected stove. I believe it's a coal stove, but that's just a guess. Below are two pictures, one of the stove and one of the tag. It seems to be made by Agricola Furnace Company. I was wondering if anyone had any info on this unit, and what value it may have? The home has an oil stove that I'm keeping and would like to sell this one if it's worth anything. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Picture of Stove (Sorry for the tilted picture)
> Picture of tag
> ...



Hi!
The Agricola furnace co is my great great grandfathers company. Do you still have the stove? I'd love to tell you more about the company and about the stove you have.


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2014)

Please do tell. We love stove histories.


----------



## StoveColekter (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm looking for information on an Agricola Supreme No.40! Can anyone assist me?


----------



## Allen D (Dec 5, 2017)

I have the exact same stove. When I was a kid it was in our basement and it was my job to keep it stoved up with wood. Many years latter my dad was going to throw it away so I loaded it up took it home and restored it the best that I knew how. It’s made by Agricola furnace co.and I believe it a General U 30


----------



## Allen D (Dec 5, 2017)

I am looking for the decorative piece that mounts on top of the stove, it is a Agricola General U 30


----------



## Allen D (Dec 5, 2017)

Bagricola said:


> Hi!
> The Agricola furnace co is my great great grandfathers company. Do you still have the stove? I'd love to tell you more about the company and about the stove you have.


I would love to know more. I have a wood burner from his co. I believe it’s the General U 30 and would like to find the very top decortive piece


----------

